# Lots of pain!



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 8, 2012)

Shoulder out of commission= coffee with a bottle of Ibriprophin before the morning farm chores. Omg! I can barely turn my head. Was trying to get the goats into the back part of the fenced area so I could clean and when I pushed one from their behind I felt my shoulder go out of wack.  Could barely sleep on it. This is not fun. I have a huge yard of leaves to rake. Crap!


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeez, hope it gets better in a hurry for you!  DH and I both have some shoulder issues.  I got mine "fixed" a couple years back and it's at about 90% now, but he slipped and had to catch his full weight on his left arm a few months back and it's not getting any better  

Sure messes things up, doesn't it?  Do try alternating heat and ice...that often helps with inflammation.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 8, 2012)

It sure does! I'll try that, thank you.


----------



## AdamBorzy (Oct 8, 2012)

Im sure you will be fine soon.
Yes, allow the inflammation to subside (but be cautious though, prolonged immobility will also cause/add frozen shoulder).


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 9, 2012)

2 1/2 hours of martial arts + loading and unloading 1 ton of hay (100 lb bales) + sighting in my rifle on Sunday

You bet I hurt.  Stomach issues with NSAIDS currently (I have lots of meloxicam) so I have to do with acetaminophen and some of the meds I use for nerve pain. 

Knees hyperextended.  Shoulder hurts.  Hip hurts.

I feel for you.  Try emu oil.  Also, try some stuff from Peaceful Mountain for muscles or joints.  The stuff works well.


----------

